# eVic VTwo Mini & Evic VTwo



## Nailedit77 (17/5/16)

http://www.joyetech.com/product/evic-vtwo/
Product Parameters:
Size: 47*25.5*85.6mm
Capacity: 5000mAh
Output mode: RTC/VW/VT(Ni, Ti, SS316)/BYPASS/TCR (M1,M2,M3) Mode
Temperature Range: 100-315℃/200-600˚F
Output Wattage: 1W-80W
Resistance Range: 0.05-1.0ohm for VT mode
Resistance Range: 0.15-3.5ohm for VW/BYPASS mode
Color: Black, Burgundy, Orange, Blue, White, Racing Yellow, Cool Black, Dazzling White







http://www.joyetech.com/product/evic-vtwo-mini/
eVic VTwo Mini is elegant and handsome in appearance. It comes with upgradeable firmware and dual battery protection system, supporting RTC (Real Time Clock) display, clock screen protection and Custom Logo. The eVic VTwo Mini combines unique and attractive styling with a super large OLED screen, applying RTC/VW/VT/Bypass/TCR modes. In addition, there are various attractive colors for your choice catering to your preference.


----------



## Clouder (17/5/16)

DANG that looks seriously nice! But, didn't people complain about that top button on the previous eVic? I, for one, is a big Joyetech Mod fan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/5/16)

Some good looking hardware coming out this year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/16)

Nice find @Sickboy77 ! That black and red looks nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/5/16)

Clouder said:


> DANG that looks seriously nice! But, didn't people complain about that top button on the previous eVic? I, for one, is a big Joyetech Mod fan!


I don't recall hearing about any issues with the top button, mine worked flawlessly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter (17/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't recall hearing about any issues with the top button, mine worked flawlessly.


Mine began to get sticky about 6 months in, but that was because I had juice leakages. Regardless, love the return of the racing stripes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/5/16)

The eVic Vtwo Mini looks exactly the same as the current VTC Mini except that they're saying the new one has the RTC (Real Time Clock). Maybe the new one has a built in battery for the clock? Other than that I see no difference apart from all the lovely new colours. That Orange one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (17/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The eVic Vtwo Mini looks exactly the same as the current VTC Mini except that they're saying the new one has the RTC (Real Time Clock). Maybe the new one has a built in battery for the clock? Other than that I see no difference apart from all the lovely new colours. That Orange one


Yip @BumbleBee I agree with you. Maybe someone can enlighten us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

Well i asked for a clock. They have listened

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

But if that is the new design then i have to say they were being rather lazy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/5/16)

I will definitely be getting the VTwo.
Love my VT, the look, feel, weight and battery.
Seen people complain about the toggle but I liked it, can't wait for this.

EDIT: It looks like the new colours are matt with the older ones being gloss. Curious to see how they'll look IRL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cloudgeek (18/5/16)

Ive got the VTC mini in Cyan and the VTC mini eith tron in bronze, no issues with either, these new ones look great however I think they should go higher than 80w, probably when the software updates come out you can go a tad higher, lets hope they keep the custom logos running, I love those logos.


----------



## Cloudgeek (18/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> I will definitely be getting the VTwo.
> Love my VT, the look, feel, weight and battery.
> Seen people complain about the toggle but I liked it, can't wait for this.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like the new colours are matt with the older ones being gloss. Curious to see how they'll look IRL.


Hi the two older ones I have are matt finish


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/5/16)

Cloudgeek said:


> Hi the two older ones I have are matt finish


 
Of the VT???
The VTC is matt but as far as I know the VT only came in the 3 gloss finishes.


----------



## Cloudgeek (18/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Of the VT???
> The VTC is matt but as far as I know the VT only came in the 3 gloss finishes.


My apologies I thought that you were referring to the VTC.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/5/16)

Around 25min.

Sooooooooo, not too much of a fan of the matt but I don't want any of the older colours :|
And I hope that 510 gets sorted.


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/16)

Of the 3 VTC Minis I have the paint finishes look like this:




The Red is quite a bright colour and has a pearlescent effect like the White one. The Grey looks like metallic paint. The Red is definitely High Gloss, The White and Grey aren't quite matt, more of a satin finish. Incidentally, the paint that Joyetech uses is fantastic, not a single chip or scratch, the White one is the oldest at around 6 months. Granted I am very careful with my mods and they practically live in their covers but so did the Subox and that one shed it's paint just because you looked at it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/5/16)

Cloudgeek said:


> Ive got the VTC mini in Cyan and the VTC mini eith tron in bronze, no issues with either, these new ones look great however I think they should go higher than 80w, probably when the software updates come out you can go a tad higher, lets hope they keep the custom logos running, I love those logos.
> View attachment 54656


Please attach your logo bro  Would love to use that one lol


----------

